# Roll Call: New Season, New Bike. Post your new ride.



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

OK everyone, it's a new season. Anyone buy, build, upgrade their bikes during the winter months? Post em.

Here's my new beaut...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I'm frighteningly content with my rides. No new upgrades, although a new fork on Glitter would be nice. I'm planning on getting a new bike hauler soon, does that count?

However, new season? I am, like, *so* over winter, you can't even _believe_! I'm heading out shortly to ride and I've got a silly grin pasted to my face because of it!


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

*nice bike*



indigosky said:


> OK everyone, it's a new season. Anyone buy, build, upgrade their bikes during the winter months? Post em.
> 
> Here's my new beaut...


Nice bike how does it ride?
that stem look like its about 3 feet long good lord! what size is it?


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*not new but*

An old favorite that I have neglected the past few years.
I built some new wheels this week.
Bring on the I-drive flames,I've heard them all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

*knuckle dragger*



cbchess said:


> Nice bike how does it ride?
> that stem look like its about 3 feet long good lord! what size is it?


Ride is good. It definatly took some getting used to. The bb clearance is huge compared to my HT. It's my first squishy, and so far so good. I think it will be great for the Maine roots and rocks.

The stem is a 135, yes long, but perfect for my gangly caveman arms.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

*Here's mine*



indigosky said:


> OK everyone, it's a new season. Anyone buy, build, upgrade their bikes during the winter months? Post em.


Here's my new bike, stock except the pedals, I put grey Candy SL.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

indigosky said:


> OK everyone, it's a new season. Anyone buy, build, upgrade their bikes during the winter months? Post em.


me too...










been two weeks now. sweet.


----------



## troy (Jan 12, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> Here's my new bike, stock except the pedals, I put grey Candy SL.


Nice. What kind it is?


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*pink-tastic new bike*



indigosky said:


> OK everyone, it's a new season. Anyone buy, build, upgrade their bikes during the winter months? Post em.


this has been all over the SS boards, but here' goes -

new custom steel Curtlo SS rec'd in January. Had all of the parts waiting in a big box that I had been gathering during the 5 month wait. King hubs & headset, Boone titanium cog & spacers, Easton carbon DH bars & seatpost, XTR calipers, XT levers & rotors, XTR cranks w/Jericho ring, Candys. Vuelta rims, SDG saddle, Thomson stem, Oury lock-ons. Pink powdercoat, and a bottle opener  About 23# as she sits. I'm amazed at how comfortable the ride is without suspension. I sold my FS Jekyll to fund this baby.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Gary Fisher*



troy said:


> Nice. What kind it is?


That is from the "Cake" lineup.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

*sick, just sick!*



Hollywood said:


> this has been all over the SS boards, but here' goes -
> 
> new custom steel Curtlo SS rec'd in January. Had all of the parts waiting in a big box that I had been gathering during the 5 month wait. King hubs & headset, Boone titanium cog & spacers, Easton carbon DH bars & seatpost, XTR calipers, XT levers & rotors, XTR cranks w/Jericho ring, Candys. Vuelta rims, SDG saddle, Thomson stem, Oury lock-ons. Pink powdercoat, and a bottle opener  About 23# as she sits. I'm amazed at how comfortable the ride is without suspension. I sold my FS Jekyll to fund this baby.


sick! I Love it!!!


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*Fixed to be tied*

No new bike, but one hella sweet conversion. From never-used, 20 year old road bike to always used, new-to-me fixed gear. Fuuuuuun stuff.

 fix me a link


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

That bike is so hollywood. You should change your handle. Hmmm...

So do you buff that paint before every ride? I would. You are the bike ***** with all that xtrrrrrrrrrrrrr. XTR brakes make me smile every time I use them. Those oury lock-ons are cool. Got a bigger photo?

Your cranks aren't straight btw. Also there's a piece of extra metal near the left dropouts. You was robbed man.

francois


----------



## Q-ball (Mar 3, 2004)

First post here...my bro-in-law got me into this addiction, took me on a XC ride last November on my POS "mountain" bike...it put a hurting on me, but it hooked me so I picked up this a week ago:










Chris


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

*Gary Fisher Cake*



troy said:


> Nice. What kind it is?


It's the Gary Fisher Cake 1_DLX. Just got it last week and love it. Front and rear SPV.


----------



## Mongol (Jan 14, 2004)

*Stiffy*

Not really new but new to me.... used frame and fork and all other new parts... its a freakin' tank!... and I love it!


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*welcome*

nice way to step into MTB!



Q-ball said:


> First post here...my bro-in-law got me into this addiction, took me on a XC ride last November on my POS "mountain" bike...it put a hurting on me, but it hooked me so I picked up this a week ago:Chris


----------



## Q-ball (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks...I didn't have a ton to spend, but I didn't want a POS either so spent a little more than the wife wanted. Now if the trails would unfreeze and I could take it off-road, things would be good


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> this has been all over the SS boards, but here' goes -


nice avatar too.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

*Jumped on the SS bandwagon*

Fetish Cycles - Discipline turned SS. Painfuly fun.


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

*What rims are those in that nice blue?*

I love the rim color, what rims are they?

KMan


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

*2004 Fuel 100 & soon to be 2004 Racer X100*

Bought a Fuel 100 a month or so ago to replace my Racer X (80mm). Frame only picture as just built it up a week or so ago. Just ordered a Racer X100 version.....but with a 12 week wait. Color will be ano grey.
I'll ride both for a while and probably just keep the Titus

KMan


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

indigosky said:


> OK everyone, it's a new season. Anyone buy, build, upgrade their bikes during the winter months? Post em.
> 
> Here's my new beaut...


Two new steeds in my stable...


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Yay!!!!! Another chance to post a picture of my NRS is fine with me.
New to me. Frame, stem, seatpost, cranks and pedals bought from the MTBR classifieds and shipped all the way to Australia from Lousiville, Kentucky.

20.5" XTC NRS Pro Series frame
Race Face Deus Stem
Race Face XY seatpost
Truvativ Team Stylo cranks
WTB Rocket V saddle
Easton EC90 handlebar
Avid Mechanical disks
Avid Speed Dial Ultimate levers
XTR shifters, front & rear derailleur
Time ATAC pedals
Geax Sturdy tyres
Noleen Mega Air fork (set at 100mm and perhaps the only one in Australia)


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Just waiting on the shop to get mine in...*

Trans Blue Heckler.
SaWeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*Love my new dually...*

Finally stepped up to a NRS and immediately upgraded to a Fox Forx and discs (only one for now). Four bikes in the stable: Full Sus (NRS), Hardtail (Rainier), Road (Allez) and Townie (Stumpy). 160 miles a week of bike riding fun!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

*Hecklerboy:*

Hecklerboy, I really hope it's you on your avatar....


----------



## htims_nivek (Jan 21, 2004)

*New Bike*

Okay this isnt technically mine. The bike owner at the bike shop i work at part time is holding it for me for a couple weeks while i collect my pennies and shillings to pay for it. This is the UK model of the Specialized Stumpjumper Pro. I have been saving for this bike for the longest time. its difficult saving 2K CAN when youre only 15. But hey, i liked it and its a major upgrade over my rockymountain fusion so...

Here it is i hope you guys like it.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*Vuelta*



KMan said:


> I love the rim color, what rims are they?KMan


Vuelta USA

maybe no more blue? Bought them new from someone on MTBR. Heavy-ish but solid.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

*Aready posted, but can't show it off too much!*

Upgraded my Enduro:

To an 04 S-works Epic:


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

*Here ya' go...*

...since you asked, my new ride. Yes I've already posted pics of it here...twice. Plan on racing it this weekend, which is scary considering I havn't even been on the trail with it yet...unless you consider my little back yard loop a trail. Used the rooted-up backyard loop to try and dial in the suspension which I think I accomplished. I wouldn't even think of racing a brand new bike but I had to canibalize the old FSR to build this one up. Will probably spend most of Sunday adjusting out cable stretch


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

*Here she is*

the new Soulcraft 1 speed just a month old


----------



## antman (Jan 12, 2004)

*My new ride*

Had for a couple months now and having a blast on it.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

*I've been feeling adventurous*

and wanted something that would go both ways. So I built this out of stuff I had lying around.

Singlespeed
<img src = "https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/djrwdt153.jpg">

Geared 1x7
<img src = "https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/1x7a.jpg">

Convertible
<img src = "https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/1x7shifter.jpg">

I highly recommend the versatility.


----------



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

*Oh My Gosh is that Soulcraft beautiful!!!*



merlin said:


> the new Soulcraft 1 speed just a month old


I have been talking to Matt @ Soulcraft about building a custom gearie for myself. I have been crooling over their frames for a few years. How is the rear end stiffness and acceleration on that beauty? Which blue is that (light blue or playboy blue).

Nice bike!


----------



## will8250 (Aug 25, 2003)

Yay For Green Bikes!!!!


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

*Skiah....*



skiahh said:


> Upgraded my Enduro:
> 
> To an 04 S-works Epic:


Is that the Epic with the Fox Terralogic Fork? How do you like it?
I was really impressed with that complete 'brain' system. If I buy an XC bike in the future that will likely be it. Sooper fast and tight.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

shabadu said:


> Is that the Epic with the Fox Terralogic Fork? How do you like it?
> I was really impressed with that complete 'brain' system. If I buy an XC bike in the future that will likely be it. Sooper fast and tight.


Nope - that was beyond my budget for this particular upgrade. It's a Float 100 RLC. Still works great and I usually don't bother locking it out (though I don't have enough miles on the bike yet to really say yet).

I looked at one - the shop had one in stock, but at another $200 more, just couldn't swing it. If it works like the brain, then it should be an awesome fork!Sorry


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*And my sexy date....*

Klein SS.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Just wondering: why do you keep 3 chainrings?


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

*My New Ride*

Not a state of the art dream machine but it gets the job done for me 

Mine is stock except for those dumb toe clips have been swapped for clipless.


----------



## Disaster (Jan 15, 2004)

*New to me....'03 Specialized Epic.*

Here it is back from it's first ride. I'm exhausted. Trails were not ready. Walked about 1/3rd of trail. After 8 miles I called it quits and took the road back to car.


----------



## xctearor (Jan 12, 2004)

*my new ride*

My new ride for 04. I bought the entire bike, and pretty much sold everything minus the wheels and built it up from there. I sold off my Giant MCM hardtail shortly after because I was afraid it wasn't going to get used anymore. Kman- I can't wait to see your Fuel when its done.
XC


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*I can only dream of looking that good...*



Dan Gerous said:


> Hecklerboy, I really hope it's you on your avatar....


Got that picture form the Rock103.com picture of the week archives.


----------



## Wasatch Walt (Jan 12, 2004)

*my new ride; what it is all about*

it's all about the couch. I'll be ridin that this year, as soon as I get the crummy bike off of it, and that other [email protected] too .... I gotta do some wrenchin on that couch .....that thing needs some maintenance......


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

indigosky said:


> OK everyone, it's a new season. Anyone buy, build, upgrade their bikes during the winter months? Post em.
> 
> Here's my new beaut...


04 enduro. 5 rides so far...


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

wow that's NICE!!! (nm)


----------



## Y-NOT (Mar 4, 2004)

Finally got all the login stuff correct.
Here's my trail bike.
Hope the picture is ok, first time posting a picture.


----------



## ncbiker (Jan 13, 2004)

*Feels like new.*

How about new paint, tires, front wheel, fork, seat, cables and grips?


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

nothing new yet. 

for some reason i see an on-one gimp in my future.


----------



## striker (Jan 12, 2004)

*something wicked this way comes*


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

nice bottle opener!
can we see the rest, please?



striker said:


>


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

New ride, new armor, ready for anything!


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey...that bike still looks familiar. Like I've shared the trail with it in Pisgah about a year ago. 


Ha! Short of the new paint, you just described my nightly components swap out amongst the 3 mtn bikes. I'm hopeless. 

Duck-need to get up there and ride with you guys again.


----------



## tubeless (Jan 28, 2004)

ready to race it this weekend in athens georgia.


----------



## AK Chris (Dec 30, 2003)

*How about a new fork???*

Just got the Maverick on the 5-Spot yesterday (3-3-04), front brake line is a tad short so no real rides yet. Tons of snow on the trails here in Anchorage anyway. Man I can't wait for breakup.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*My turn...*

Will debut it at AZSF4 on Friday at South Mountain. 2004 XTS Moto


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

*it will be a few months but some day i will finish paying for this*

$900 left to go but if i can get my corporate masters to be nice it won't be too long


----------



## HUGH (Jan 7, 2004)

My new squishey!! It rocks...


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> this has been all over the SS boards, but here' goes -
> 
> new custom steel Curtlo SS rec'd in January. Had all of the parts waiting in a big box that I had been gathering during the 5 month wait. King hubs & headset, Boone titanium cog & spacers, Easton carbon DH bars & seatpost, XTR calipers, XT levers & rotors, XTR cranks w/Jericho ring, Candys. Vuelta rims, SDG saddle, Thomson stem, Oury lock-ons. Pink powdercoat, and a bottle opener  About 23# as she sits. I'm amazed at how comfortable the ride is without suspension. I sold my FS Jekyll to fund this baby.


I have to say I really admire that bike ALOT. Love the colour, rims and everything about it.

The powdercoat rocks!
Trevor!


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

I can't decide what's more amusing.

Generic static bike pictures leaning against sundry inanimate objects or the pasted pictures from manufacturer's websites.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Pete said:


> I can't decide what's more amusing.
> 
> Generic static bike pictures leaning against sundry inanimate objects or the pasted pictures from manufacturer's websites.


 

The pasted pictures for sure.

Trevor!


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Well, here's my "Generic static bike picture leaning against a sundry inanimate object" and if you really need something interesting to look at, you just might find a piece or two of good ol' dog poop somewhere in that shot.

New DT X4.1d rims with red CK ISO hubs that I just got back yesterday and will be able to break in this afternoon, providing that the rain holds off  I'm really looking forward to trying out the Kenda Blue Groove on the front. Should be fun!


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

*1 change, 1 new bike*

I sent my '02.5 Bullit frame back to SCB for crack/defect inspection, as I didn't want to be without it when the warranty period was at its end in May '04. I chose the Matte Orange color for the re-coat... and they sent it to me w/o decals, as they were having probs with their decal supplier... now SCB had decided against the Matte Colors because of the decal difficulties, so I have a rare Matte Orange factory coated Bullit.

Also, I tore down my Curtlo 5" fork hardtail and rebuilt the parts on a new '04 Ventana X-5. The Curtlo's gonna get some modifications and then get rebuilt later this season.

Here's the Bullit and the X-5


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Wow, some people have all the luck! That's awesome!  The X-5 is pretty sweet looking, too. Got red hubs on there by any chance?


----------



## BeatVibe1 (Feb 20, 2004)

*DurtGurl = MTB Styly!*

I dig your style!


----------



## bykhed (Feb 20, 2004)

*Since you asked....*

My beautiful new '03 AC2 - first new bike in many years. Another lame pic from the manufacturer's web site - I promise I'll post one actually riding in a couple of weeks. As a consolation, I've posted an amazing sunset shot I took last fall....

-Matt


----------



## AndyE (Dec 30, 2003)

*Built it in Late November*

Posted this on the Intense forum a while ago. I can't get out on this enough


----------



## goldrush (Dec 30, 2003)

*New ride*

Only 4 rides in a month and a half due to all the rain......it's sweet though!


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

*if i could post a picture of my bike i would ...*

though it would suck right now as it is hanging from the rafters at fat tire (lbs) 
sorry for the cut and paste
but it will be photographed when i get it (probably be filthy at that point though )



Pete said:


> I can't decide what's more amusing.
> 
> Generic static bike pictures leaning against sundry inanimate objects or the pasted pictures from manufacturer's websites.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*My rides*










The VT frame was purchased in November and built from the parts of a broken Jamis Dakar that I used to ride.

The green SS was a winter project. It was an old Access frame stripped of his paint, repainted and built from mostly spare/leftover parts.

I call the Beauty (SS) & the Beast (VT).


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

tubeless said:


> ready to race it this weekend in athens georgia.


Nice race-machine!


----------



## AlexinMD (Mar 6, 2004)

*my Trek*

Not new, but upgraded the fork and crankset this winter.Marz. MX Comp and Race Face Prodigy Cranks+BB. New chain and cassette too. -Alex


----------



## T 3 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Black Magic*

Black Magic,my new projectbike for ' 04.Frame: 1998 Klein Mantra.
Responsive,smooth,agile and carves corners like a butcher on amphetamines...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

New KHS XC-504 frame for my wife (occasionally posts here at "TheOtherH")










Still plan to change:
brakes from older Magura Louise to Hayes Mag
stem to something a little longer and less rise
wheels from Rhynolights to XC wheels
saddle from heavy WTB Speed She to lighter WTB female saddle


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

My new Blur. Spring Fling here I come!










Still a few things to change, brakes, wheels, tires, etc.


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Heres my new one. Had it for a week or so, already been to pisgah twice and at our trails and dirt jumps twice. I love it.


----------



## split (Jan 12, 2004)

*never stopped upgrading*

still new to me! New wheels and tires.








_Yes, yes I know! No chain or cassette - the tools are coming!_


----------



## T 3 (Jan 12, 2004)

*A solution*



Pete said:


> I can't decide what's more amusing.
> 
> Generic static bike pictures leaning against sundry inanimate objects or the pasted pictures from manufacturer's websites.


I'll post my bike with a beautiful nude woman sensuously wrapping her fingers around my seatpost if everyone else will...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*What a great post! So many pretty bikes...*

I finally finished my 93 Slingshot restomod.

1993 Slingshot frame, 97ish 1" Judy (coil conversion with throw back decals), old school Syncros parts, Cook 'E' cranks, World Class Ti bb, Ringle, Control Tech, Answer Hyperlite bar, Tioga Tension Disc, Tioga Psycho Amber tires, SRP bits, hard ass Flite Evolution Carbon saddle....all on a 2002 XTR 9spd drive train.

It's damn flexy, all 2 miles I've put on it.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I finally finished my 93 Slingshot restomod.
> 
> 1993 Slingshot frame, 97ish 1" Judy (coil conversion with throw back decals), old school Syncros parts, Cook 'E' cranks, World Class Ti bb, Ringle, Control Tech, Answer Hyperlite bar, Tioga Tension Disc, Tioga Psycho Amber tires, SRP bits, hard ass Flite Evolution Carbon saddle....all on a 2002 XTR 9spd drive train.
> 
> It's damn flexy, all 2 miles I've put on it.


WOW, haven't seen one of these for years! nice.


----------



## T 3 (Jan 12, 2004)

*A lotta TLC*



Rumpfy said:


> I finally finished my 93 Slingshot restomod.
> 
> 1993 Slingshot frame, 97ish 1" Judy (coil conversion with throw back decals), old school Syncros parts, Cook 'E' cranks, World Class Ti bb, Ringle, Control Tech, Answer Hyperlite bar, Tioga Tension Disc, Tioga Psycho Amber tires, SRP bits, hard ass Flite Evolution Carbon saddle....all on a 2002 XTR 9spd drive train.
> 
> It's damn flexy, all 2 miles I've put on it.


Really nice,gotta like it ! Anyone can see you put a lot of love into it.If I saw one of those out on the trails I'd probably hit a tree from not watching where I was going.Ride it well...


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*On-One Il Pompino SS roadie*

on-one 54cm (cinelli compact) SS road frame. Truvativ force something cranks, Surly rear fip flop hub, LX front, Sun M14 rims, avid v's, kenda cross supremes, ritchey bar and dia compe 287 levers.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> I can't decide what's more amusing.
> 
> Generic static bike pictures leaning against sundry inanimate objects or the pasted pictures from manufacturer's websites.


 Or both-- pasted Generic static bike pictures leaning against sundry inanimate objects from speedgoat.

http://www.speedgoat.com/speedgoat/gallery/galleryDate.asp


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

T 3 said:


> Really nice,gotta like it ! Anyone can see you put a lot of love into it.If I saw one of those out on the trails I'd probably hit a tree from not watching where I was going.Ride it well...


Yeah, it took 2+ years to gather all the parts for it. Some of it hard to find, some just a matter of $$...

It's definitely a 'look at me' kind of bike. The sound is great with the t-disc.


----------



## eayste (Jul 2, 2003)

*my fro*

While not new. I have always wanted a stell YETI Fro .
I finally found a frame in my size on ebay.
I finally got it all together also .
Now I am starting to think I have to many bikes.
But that's another thread entirely.
So here is my 1996 YETI FRO.


----------



## xctearor (Jan 12, 2004)

*add 1 more*

My second new ride was built up this evening. Both of these are brand new and ready for the season to begin. Hope everyone likes.
XC


----------



## Chet (Jan 16, 2004)

*Chet isnt quite so content*

So I got my new toy; a Fuji Track bike, it's really cool and utterly worthless as far as practicle function. But did I mention it was cool?

Oh and lets not talk about the new XTS moto and the new FOCO Edge Single... Sarah might start to ask questions...


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Few months old - rigid ti SS*



indigosky said:


> OK everyone, it's a new season. Anyone buy, build, upgrade their bikes during the winter months? Post em.
> 
> Here's my new beaut...


I rescued an early 90's Litespeed frame and built a singlespeed with a Tange steel fork, Race Face cranks and stem, Syncros headset and seatpost, Salsa 34 tooth ring, White Industries Eccentric hub, Mavic 517 rims, Hutchinson Scorpion Airlight tires, and Avid brakes & levers.

Light & sweet (not like my coffee).

JMJ


----------



## seely (Jan 20, 2004)

htims_nivek said:


> Okay this isnt technically mine. The bike owner at the bike shop i work at part time is holding it for me for a couple weeks while i collect my pennies and shillings to pay for it. This is the UK model of the Specialized Stumpjumper Pro. I have been saving for this bike for the longest time. its difficult saving 2K CAN when youre only 15. But hey, i liked it and its a major upgrade over my rockymountain fusion so...
> 
> Here it is i hope you guys like it.


Awesome, I just ordered the Comp (USA) model from the shop I work at part time... I feel your pain, $6/hr doesn't make it easy to save $whatipaidforit (sorry can't say  but thankfully our boss is generous enough to have an employee finance program so I just become a little better than an indentured servant and must stay employed by him until I am 38.


----------



## rs3o (Jan 12, 2004)

*I just got a new rear hub...*

...for my '03 RacerX. Yep, it's a Rohloff.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Very very nice. I feel better now(on the fact of having TWO money pits). Both very nice indeed. 

Duck-good luck this season.


----------



## STrackMike (Jan 6, 2004)

*My sorta new ride*

01 GF Sugar 3. It had Avid vbrakes, LX combo brake/shift levers and too short a seat post when I got it used. I've put on Hayes HMX-1's with Bontrager Corvair/XTDisc wheels, Titec Stem + EA50 bars, Avid SpeedDial7 brake levers, LX shifters, wtb 2.1 Nanoraptors, Synchros 420mm seatpost and the best piece of bike porn (arrived today) - 03 Fox FloatRL shock. Now just gotta replace the deraileur pulleys with alloy/sealed cartdrige ones (got plastic with ceramic now) and I'm set. It's a new bike to me!
Oh yeah, an extra pic I thought was pretty cool, doin' a little maintenance and degreasing.


----------



## switch (Jan 29, 2004)

*my new bikey*

Titus Switchblade -- built up in december


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

indigosky said:


> OK everyone, it's a new season. Anyone buy, build, upgrade their bikes during the winter months? Post em. Here's my new beaut...


Here's mine! A late fall present to myself as encouragement to regain some fitness lost due to a few years solely messing around on my mtb. Yeah that's today's snowflakes streaking thru the pic.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I didn’t get a new bike but I think I might as well have. I picked up a bunch of stuff over the past couple months to upgrade my Dekerf. I have so far picked up a new X.0. rear derailleur and shifters, XTR front derailleur, XTR cassette, Raceface rings, Pc-99 chain, and will soon be getting (being shipped) a new Thomson Elite Stem and seat post. Also within the month I’ll be adding a new Fox F80 RLT fork to my ride. I was hoping to have those by now but… Can’t wait to get this stuff on and ride!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> Here's mine! A late fall present to myself as encouragement to regain some fitness lost due to a few years solely messing around on my mtb. Yeah that's today's snowflakes streaking thru the pic.


Nice bike Mike! My buddy John rides the same frame built up with a full Campy Record groupo and Campy Neutron wheels. It's a sweet ride. I've never seen so much carbon fibre in one place. The only problem is that if you sneeze within 10 feet of it, the thing flies across the room! It's crazy light. I'm glad he got it though 'cause it leaves his Colnago free for me to ride whenever we hook up for a road ride. ;-)

Can you believe he trusts me with it??


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> Here's my new bike, stock except the pedals, I put grey Candy SL.


I personally think Gary Fisher is a prick, but I like the paint scheme on your bike. It looks sweet.


----------



## msugma (Jan 21, 2004)

*Life is good with my project one fuel!*

Here she is. Project one Fuel with new XT and a Skareb Platinum fork. now i just need to learn how to ride faster.


----------



## upendoed (Feb 13, 2004)

*Here is mine*

Just built it on Saturday.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 13, 2004)

*Great Bike, Disaster*



Disaster said:


> Here it is back from it's first ride. I'm exhausted. Trails were not ready. Walked about 1/3rd of trail. After 8 miles I called it quits and took the road back to car.


Hey disaster. Thats a great bike man, you will love riding it this year man. I've sold bikes for about 4 years now at a shop and this year I sold like a dozen of those epics to customers that are now really satisfied.

Great Bike


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

*New Turner*

My new Turner 5 Spot and my GF's Jamis Dakota I just finished building up for her.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

*Not new but.......*

freshly converted to ss.


----------



## r-kelly (Dec 24, 2003)

sorry boring pic...but its a sweet bike...


----------



## lswing (Mar 13, 2004)

*bike shots*

couldn't resist, fresh off a nice spring ride, '98 MTN Cycle, pro-pedal is tight


----------



## FuelFan90 (Dec 23, 2003)

msugma, that's an awesome fuel. i love the new project one flame scheme, but that's the first one i've seen other than the simulated frames on the trek website. all these new carbon fuels are making me jealous.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*My VT*

Assembled during the holidays, it's a great ride!


----------



## kreger (Feb 11, 2004)

*my pavement and gravel trail eater*

both are new this winter, got hit by a car on my few year old racer. turns out it was worth a helluva lot more than i thought, the replacement paid for the merlin, the pain and suffering for the cross bike


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I'm trying some SSing this year*

Aosty set me up with a bunch of his garage sale parts, and I had a few of my own.

And, I managed to fix my digital camera! Woo Hoo! Dang, there is a lot of tiny stuff in there, I tell you what!

The paint looks cruddy because I sanded it down (no easy task mind you) to prep for new paint and custom graphics my wife is designing. I couldn't wait, and she got super busy with real work, so I just built the mufugger.

It's a total blast to ride, but I tell ya, that 38*21 gear has a cruising speed on the flat of around 9 mph at a good cadence. Any higher and I would have issues with climbing anything terribly steep.

Parts list:
'90 Trek bonded and lugged alu frame
Diamond back cruddy stiff as hell steel fork
Zoom carbon bar with Specialized grips
Mystery brand steel quill stem
LX threaded headset
Cruddy Nashbar rims on LX hubs with straight gague spokes respaced and redished for 135mm rear with 21t single cog
Python Gold Elite 2.0 tires with Lunar Lite tubes, super worn for extra low rolling resistance (and traction).
LX cranks with 38t middle ring
Shimano M636 pedals
LX square BB
LX Cantilever brakes with Kool Stop pads
Dia Compe levers
XTC cable set, internally run through top tube, looks clean!
Performance Forte Classic seat (PITAmaster 2000)
Cruddy mystery brand seatpost with stock Clamp with QR stolen from my wife's bike (replaced by bolt)
Old beater Dura-Ace deraileur for use as a tensioner. Drilled out to save weight (not by me).
KMC chain
Cat Eye Mity3 computer

Anywho, here is my new beast of (my) burdon (pain):


----------



## jr711 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Racing the Heckler*

sup all
i'm usually in the DH/FR, General, and Santa Cruz


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Bike Rack*

Andy E:

Can you send me a pic of that entire bike rack? I just ordered one (it's black though) and I want to see what it's going to look like when the bikes are on there. I have a 2003 Specialized Enduro and a 2003 Santa Cruz Bullit. 
Thanks!

Kat
[email protected]


----------



## robopie (Jan 2, 2003)

*how to open pics?*

click on blue images words in box and no luck. any help?


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

*fore & aft*

Will someone pleeeeaaaaassse send some warm sunshine our way!

<patience is a virtue...patience is a virtue... patience is a blah blah blah>


----------



## Ollie (Jan 31, 2004)

*Kona Kula*

Heres my Kula, bought the frame off eBay last year, was in mint condition, looked like it had never been ridden! (when I bought it  ) Anyway, got some new Mavic X618's and Hope Mini's on Hope hubs around xmas...unfortunately already had the front brake so didn't go for the Mono's. Just gotta get round to shortening those hoses. Next upgrade...a fork maybe?


----------



## TwoPumpChump (Feb 13, 2004)

*For yo mama*

inbred


----------



## Superfly (Mar 16, 2004)

*Haro V1 Frame but that's all*

Here is my new toy. Sorry for the front wheel getting cutoff (couldn't seem to resize it correctly). This is the first bike I've built up (well actually I just bought the parts new and used). I had my LBS run the cables and put in the crank and bb. Here are some specs:

Haro V1 Frame (just like the style - and for $50 bucks worth it)
Manitou Black Comp Forks
XT drailers
LX shifter pods
Avid SD 3 Brakes
Bontrager Select Wheels (SRAM Cassette, Deore Hubs)
LX Crank 
IRC Backcountry Tires
Rockshox Suspension Seatpost
Platform Petals


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is my new ride. Intense tracer med, xt drivetrain, sid team, mantou ql, crossrocs, etc....

<img width=800 height=600 src="http://home.comcast.net/~stmeans/Intense_002.jpg"</a>


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*My Specialized Enduro*

Originally 2002 base model weighing 13+ kgs. Now she is 11,6 kgs and equipped with XT drivetrain, Magura Marta SL brakes, DT 240S Disc based wheels (1570g) plus FRM, Easton, Extralite and Tune "hifi" components  The fork is Fox Talas R with Hope fork hose guide.


----------



## kz1rider (Feb 2, 2004)

*Here's my KZ-1*

I posted this before on another thread so I hope you guys bear with me 

Here's my KZ-1, the frame of which I obtained from a friend who seldom rode it.

Azonic KZ-1 frame
Marzocchi MX-Pro w/ ETA
Mavic Crosslink wheelset
Magura HS33 Hydraulic rim brakes
mix of LX and XTR (8speed!)
Truvativ Firex crankset
WTB goodies all around

Kinda light (not sure about exact weight), and kinda stiff! Looking at getting a thudbuster in the near future..

also included a pic of one of our rides here- where its nice and sunny! (someone asked for sunny pics, so here ya go!)

Loads of nice bikes in this thread!


----------



## ryancycle (Mar 5, 2004)

*new ride for '04*

I don't have any pictures of my new bike yet as the frame is still be welded. Anyway, I'll have a custom Curtlo, steel h.t. by the end April. Anyway, it'll be cream soda blue, and I"ll be building it up with the following ****:

X.9 r. derailleur and shifters
XT front derailleur
Paul love levers/breaks
Chris King hubs
mavic 517 rims
white bro's XC.8 fork
thompson post and stem
selle italia flite saddle
Truvativ stylo cranks/gigapipe b.b. (ti)
conti. explorer/escape tires
egg beaters pedals


----------



## SIGMA (Jan 30, 2004)

*my new spot*

my new spot.built three weeks ago.


----------



## SIGMA (Jan 30, 2004)

*my new spot. two weeks old and i'm lovin it.*


----------



## pg212 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Worth Every Penny....*

Between these two babes I ride everywhere everyday....


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Not super new but.......*

I got this one late in the season last year and due to other circumstances (car accident)
it still feels very new (260 miles at this writing).

Front fork is Fox FL80RL and the rear derailleur is 2003 XTR. More mods to come but
I love it.


----------



## U V (Feb 29, 2004)

my Trek 4500, only mines a 16" 
not much i know, but i love it


----------



## nyquil (Feb 25, 2004)

*It's ordered!!! baby blue titus *

Sorry no pictures yet. I can't wait!!!

small Titus Racer X
Baby Blue powder coat
Full XTR
Fox 80X
oh and can't forget....pastel girlie streamers (of course)!!
should be 2-3 weeks and I'll be sure to post a picture!!

Now for the IF Delux conversion to SS!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

So much for the matching Blurs bones was talking about.

Nice ride, make sure you post pics when you get it.


----------



## nyquil (Feb 25, 2004)

*Nah!!!*

Matching Blurs would be too darn cheesy!!!


----------



## bones (Dec 19, 2003)

nyquil said:


> Matching Blurs would be too darn cheesy!!!


So would matching Titi...ya never know...

b.


----------



## nyquil (Feb 25, 2004)

*no way dewd!...*

....you can't go baby blue!!! Pink outa' make you look hot baby!


----------



## GhstRydrX (Jan 22, 2004)

*A day at the shop.*

Had to take my baby into work, so my buddy ian could do the photo shoot. I posted these a few weeks back, in the clydes section. Had the Marz.Z150FR installed with the headset not too long ago. Waiting for my budget to allow the rest of the parts to be ordered.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*Orange Crush*

Here it is.


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

*Renewed oldie - Tracer*

By far the best performing and most versatile 4 inch travel fully I've ridden yet in over 3 years of seeking the ultimate bike for my interests and needs of lots of steeper mountain trail climbing and very tight single track to southwestern states desert rock steps and rough and rowdy roller coasters.

The poorly welded original frame was warranted last fall with a new one with the '04 flames shipped out the same day I reporting a seat-tube cracked with just a few hours left in my 2-year warrantee. Maybe I'm lucky I've had nothing but great performance and service from Intense.

- ray


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*nice ride!*

try not to bust this one Ray? Glad you're happy with the bike and service, Jim


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Tires are now WTB 2.24 MutanoRaptors. They work much better than the IRC 2.25 K Backcountry on Arizona's sharp rocks. The rubber of the IRC tires is to soft and gets torn up by the rocks.

Up here in BC's rain forest the WTBs might be to hard. Have yet to try them.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Stem now 4 bolt, non welded, 80mm x 7deg. She likes the position a lot better than the cheap high rise stem that was on there originally.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

*mine mine mine...*

This is my 3rd HT MTB and loving it, though maybe one day I will get FS. I bought the GT 2003 avalanche 0.0 three months ago. Everything is standard apart from frame chain protector. My back round is crazy (years ago)&#8230;hehe. Anyway, I thought I better show-off my 2cents MTB 

P.S. How good is that NEW gear by Ro... I heard lots about it!

cheers..
wannabeRacer


----------



## indyfab21 (Mar 26, 2004)

*The only bike: Ti Deluxe*

I will apologize to all of you in advance for I know that many will be affended for what I am about to say and show you all. A wise man came to me on a noon day last summer and told me that I was living in ignorance and that I had been blinded by the fads and that the only way that I could save my soul was to listen to his council. Two words were uttered from this man known as Cap'n, "Independent Fabrication." I was a previous owner of a Ellsworth truth that treated me well but nothing can compare to greatness for only greatness equals greatness. I was told that aluminum was an inferior substance that should have never been used to form bikes but better left to wrap leftovers. I was also informed about "a custom ride". and what it meant. This new bike for the 2004 riding season cannot be touched but can only be envied. I have it and you can to, if you'll only listen to the capn's voice when he speaks, because he will. Full suspension is blaspheme and the word efficient and fs should never be uttered in the same sentence for that I abbreviate. for even the vpp squeakes and moves, and if it squeakes and moves, it sucks. This frame will be built full xtr except for the sram xo shifters and rear derailluer, xt levers, xtr disc, crossmax sl, fox 80 rlt, chris king, SLR saddle, Easton post, stem, bar(no riser thanks) Hutchison mosquitos, expected weight on march 29,2004. 20.5 lbs. Ouch sorry all yalls that thought 24 or 23 lbs was light.


----------



## indyfab21 (Mar 26, 2004)

*picture*

I tried to upload a picture but the file was too big. Anyone know how to compress or shrink them.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

*Turner RFX*

Went to a 2004 Z150, shorter stem, and 8" rotor since this picture. It climbs great- and it inspires me to try stuff I never would have imagined previously.... It's going to Squamish B.C. with me tomorrow!


----------



## Topaz (Feb 1, 2004)

indyfab21 said:


> This frame will be built full xtr except for the sram xo shifters and rear derailluer, xt levers, xtr disc, crossmax sl, fox 80 rlt, chris king, SLR saddle, Easton post, stem, bar(no riser thanks) Hutchison mosquitos, expected weight on march 29,2004. 20.5 lbs. Ouch sorry all yalls that thought 24 or 23 lbs was light.


Someone didn't do their homework. That seems kinda heavy


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

MS Photo Editor, Paint Shop Pro, Photo Shop. Any photo editing software like that will reduce the photo & file size.


----------



## TimmyB (Mar 29, 2004)

*First Post, First Mountain Bike...*

Just picked this new steed up yesterday. Looking to get on the trails as soon as possible. So far, just been cruisin' around the area streets. It's been about 8 years or so since I've owned a bike. Its a bone stock Trek 4300. The matte black finish is pretty cool. I have a fear that I will enjoy this stuff too much, and start spending entirely too much money on upgrades and accessories.(Like I did with paintball until about 1.5 years ago)


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

*Road bikes count?*

I got to slow down.I'm buying like three bikes a year and only selling two.Here's my lateset addition:


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*Expecting!*

Can't figure out how to post the picture, but I'm awaiting a SC Blur, my first full-suspension, disc brake, high-end bike. Woohoo!! 

Now, I have to get a better car and an apartment in a better neighborhood to go with it.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

*my 'new' Norco prestige steel ride...*

I finally got around to taking some pics of my 'new' bike! 
I was plannin on making it a single speed, but it's _soo _ flat here in south Louisiana I need the big ring for road riding. I kept the granny on there so it can be used as a 'loaner' for friends offroad. I started building it up after Xmas and I've been riding it for about 2 months, but have been immersed into a kitchen remodel so I hadn't had a chance to do much else in my spare time. Hence, my late posting here!
I got the frame for a decent price on eBay, along with a few parts, so I don't have more than ~$250 invested (ebay: frame, buzzsaw middle ring, flashpoint SS conversion kit, pedals & XY post)

Build:
1 sweet 19" Norco TNT Prestige Ultralite steel frame (circa '95 vintage)- I re-frame savered it w/ a corrosion block spray & touched up some of the rusty spots w/ black paint.
'98 zoke atom bomb w/ MRP speedbomb kit installed.
Brakes- avid tri aligns w/ 1.9L levers (i'll put some ultimate canti levers on it when I get a chance) 
Drivetrain- 2nd generation XT cranks w/ 48/36 SS onza buzzsaw/24 ninja SS rings and a Flashpoint SingleSpeed conversion kit w/ 16t cog. An old xt rear der (wish I had a short cage) & xtr front der, old XT thumby to facilitate shifts & SRAM pc-48 chain (needs a few links taken out, haven't got around to it yet) & some lightweight avenir pedals w/ my first try at powergrip system (closeout style/color at eko-sport.com)
Rhyno lite/deore rear W/ Ritchey omega? semi slicks & Bontrager rim w/ Conti Explorer tread up front
Cockpit- RaceFace XY post, WTB Rocket saddle, Kore 135x17 stem, Titec hellbent XC bars w/ Scott foam grips

It rides great! I'm getting a bit of flame flex when mashing on the pedals, but the tubing makes for a comfy ride (I'm currently ~200 lbs, but will be down to ~180 by years end). I haven't had the chance to do much offroading, but have been commuting almost daily to work on it (got a few fields to cross), done a few 25-50 mile road rides, and some fun (but short) XC loops in the regional park. I like the long TT for the frame size. 
I am really getting into the singlespeed thing- back simplicity & simple fun riding!! ok, it's a 2 speed (I refuse to use the granny!), so I've been using the big ring for 90% of my road riding and the middle for everything else. 
I do also like the versatility of the Powergrips, except w/ my Diadora shoes, which have aggressive soles and tend to catch up on the pedals a bit... removing the toe spikes helped a lot for easy withdrawal though. I'm trolling on ebay for cheap mtb shoes, since I'm keeping the SPD cleats on the Jalapeno's for my full boinger.

enough rambling, here's a pic


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

*My new bike - A road bike that is....*

New road bike for our winter season and all the training I gotta do off the trails:










Trevor!


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

*my noble steeds*

the surly is a 36 lb cross country machine
the singler is an old GT with king cog and convert, 2002 mxr air


----------



## ledhead (Mar 15, 2004)

just bought off ebay. gets here monday. yay!


----------



## Ski-U-Mah (Jan 28, 2004)

*New Ride.*

Okay it's not pink, but I like it.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Color changes here*

Just added a fresh fork 
(a new Black 2001 X-Vert to replace the old Yellow 2001 X-Vert),
Fresh new IRC tires & EBC brake pads.

Doesnt look too bad for a 1999 model Isis SL


----------



## Spookykinkajou (Jan 9, 2004)

my new ride...good bye full suspension i don't miss you much


----------



## xl_cheese (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## mtnbikerdude87 (Dec 19, 2003)

Got this bike about a year ago (500 miles +) and has a couple of upgrades.

WTB Mutanos: 2.4 (F) ; 2.24 (R) 
Egg Beaters Chrome
Thomson Seatpost (30.9)
Avid SD-5 
WTB Rocket Seat
Sram PC-99 
ODI Rouge

Great bike and Im still not done upgrading.... 

Latest pics:


----------



## Don Despacio (Jan 13, 2004)

*The dark side beckons...*

I figure if I'm gonna go road, I at least might as well go loud. Got me some of that HIGHTECH BIKEPOWER.


----------



## Honda Biker (Apr 6, 2004)

Honda Factory Racing bike. Hey it's a Honda, it's gotta be the best!


----------



## econymous (Jan 22, 2004)

*BiggerHit '04*

New powdercoat job, Z1 FR,ProPedal Vanilla RC, King headset, bearings and pivot bolts, yadda yadda yadda....


----------



## nico (Apr 3, 2004)

Here's mine: 









It's a 2002 Marin Hawk Hill that I bought NIB from ebay a couple weeks ago. It's not much compared to what everybody else is riding, but it's a huge step up from the 10 year old toystore bike it replaced and I can feel myself catching the bug already  .


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

Pete said:


> I can't decide what's more amusing.
> 
> Generic static bike pictures leaning against sundry inanimate objects or the pasted pictures from manufacturer's websites.


Yea, we'd rather see pictures of you and your gas guzzling porsh


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

ajoc_prez said:


> Yea, we'd rather see pictures of you and your gas guzzling porsh


Porsche

We should all be so lucky to own one.


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

*Carbon ride*

Pedal Force zx2 carbon high mod. carbon monocoque frame and fork 
FSA RD400 wheels
Ultegra everything else
17.6 lbs

The frame is amazing, I've been riding a TI road bike for 4+ years, and this carbon frame knocks my socks off. The road completely dissapears, like riding a cloud. With some DA components I am sure I could knock another lbs or more off.

FYI pedal force is made by martec taiwan who make kestrel talons, epx, bp stealth and used to some looks.


----------



## SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed (Jan 26, 2004)

Trek drastically improved the appearence of their Fuels this year!!!


----------



## spillman (Apr 3, 2004)

Mine, Ill take some action photos this weekend after iget really messy.


----------



## 03X3 (Jan 5, 2004)

*My Bikes*

I'm sort of a Haro fan.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*Here's my Haro*

It's a 1995 Impulse Comp. Only original parts are frame, front derailleur and a seat clamp 
This one weighs about 9,1kgs and is equipped with 2001 SID Race, XT/Ultegra drivetrain, XTR brakes, DT Swiss wheelset and FRM, Extralite & Tune lightweight components.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

*ElToro*

ElToro and Independent


----------



## MTbikerJM567 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Could Nine?*

Doesn't the Fuel 100 have a RockShox Sid on it? If so, what did you do with it?


----------



## slomoking (Feb 28, 2004)

*Dakar*

Nothing fancy but it's a blast to ride both up and down.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Are you kidding dude?

That Dakar is pimp!


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

*mine*

soo smooth


----------



## MTbikerJM567 (Apr 6, 2004)

*My Friend*

My friend is a Fuel 95. I don't have a camera that works with the computer.  I ride her everyday because I have my own privte trail to the main trails in Newmans Lane Park and i have too much free time. She takes a beating, but holds up well.

____________
Your mama mam.


----------



## yellowwducky (Jan 1, 2004)

*how can one say no to orange?*

Here is the new X5.

Medium size
Hope mono mini disc brakes
Race face next carbon bar
Shimano XT cranks
Sram 9 rear derailler, Shimano front derailler
Marzochi comp pro eta front shock
Fox float rear
Continental vapor tubeless tires
Chris king headset and iso disc hubs
More speed than I can handle!


----------



## MTB_Sam (Jan 17, 2004)

Heres my new Baby. Im about to put a 04 Manitou Skareb suepr on it shortly.
-Sam


----------



## slug (Feb 20, 2004)

*She's ready!!!*

Here she is!


----------



## NiTCOM (Feb 24, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> this has been all over the SS boards, but here' goes -
> 
> new custom steel Curtlo SS rec'd in January. Had all of the parts waiting in a big box that I had been gathering during the 5 month wait. King hubs & headset, Boone titanium cog & spacers, Easton carbon DH bars & seatpost, XTR calipers, XT levers & rotors, XTR cranks w/Jericho ring, Candys. Vuelta rims, SDG saddle, Thomson stem, Oury lock-ons. Pink powdercoat, and a bottle opener  About 23# as she sits. I'm amazed at how comfortable the ride is without suspension. I sold my FS Jekyll to fund this baby.


whats with the color?????????????????????????


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Friend or Foes?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Wheels now Sun Sub4 with Magura Louise hubs and DT DB spokes.


----------



## cowdog (Apr 14, 2004)

My new ride --> arrives next week. This is all I have seen of the bike myself. I know the person I'm buying it from, but I still can't wait to see what it actually looks like in person.










My other bikes are a Burley roadie and Schwinn Panther (singlespeed, my commuter).


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Enjoy the new ride. My Blur continues to impress me.


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

*My new Ride!!*

I dont see any banshee represented here is my new ride


----------



## Mtbric (Jan 13, 2004)

*A little of the old and the new!!*

K2 Razorback (my second) lrg @ 5.6lbs
New parts:
Alien alum post
Time Titan carbon XS (Nice...feel better than the Eggs to me)
Maxm handlebars
04 XTR crankset
04 XTR cassette
04 XTR rear derailleur mid cage

22.5lbs with my Kenda Karmas on

I really have to get this thing dirty!!!


----------



## Redriderpro (Dec 20, 2003)

*RE: New Season..*

Huh?
This is Florida... the season is all year long.
Anyway... the Id is still my best ride( late 2001) model.

I did buy the "upgrade" disc only brake stay so I could run 2.4 Muto's ( not show in pic)
https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/Id(10).jpg

I also built up anther spare bike, this time a Giant AC, rode it a while then sold it.
( now shopping for next project frame)

Here's the Giant

https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/GIANTAC1.jpg


----------



## pwpatton (Apr 15, 2004)

Bought a Jamis Komodo frame and built it up myself. Mostly 2003 xt.


----------



## cowdog (Apr 14, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Enjoy the new ride. My Blur continues to impress me.


Thanks. I am absolutely giddy. I can't remember being this excited about getting a new bike. This is my first full suspension bike and easilly 2-3 times more than I have ever spent on a mountain bike!! Whoa. I just have to wait a little longer. I think my bike is at Sea Otter right now and will head my way early next week. If anyone there sees it, say hello for me. 

Fortunately, I'm having a great time taking out the road bike. Another week of road training won't hurt...


----------



## indyfab21 (Mar 26, 2004)

*The Finished Project*

I posted a little while ago telling about my new ti deluxe frame but couldn't figure out how 
to compress files to upload the pic. The bike is now finished and is ready to be seen, Here it is. ENJOY. Independent Fabrication, Ti Deluxe. XTR, SRAM XO, Easton, Crossmax, King, egg beaters, FOX, SLR. Weight, 21lbs flat. FAST, STRONG, STIFF, CUSTOM.


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

*Priorities in the right place*

No more bike envy for me ....


----------



## konajay (Jan 20, 2004)

heres mine. 04 cannondale 2000 in team edition silver. now I just need to convert the kona to a ss and I'm all set


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

jsord said:


> No more bike envy for me ....


Ack - anyone know how to shrink a picture?


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

jsord said:


> Ack - anyone know how to shrink a picture?


Well I got the pic shrunk so here it it - my current squeeze


----------



## Spyky (Apr 21, 2004)

*Upgrades from the tax man*

Got a refund this year (college student, so I always overpay for the 3 months that I work) and put some of it towards upgrades:

Chris King Disc (red) and Mavic 717, Wheelsmith DB spokes
Manitou Black Elite 80/100
Avid Juicy Disc

This is on my 2001 Specialized Stumpjumper, which has had a few other upgrades along the way, (XT fd, new XT rd, XT crank, SRAM 9.0 cassette)

More pictures are available here along with some comments about the new parts.










-Spyky


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Dec 19, 2003)

My new 2004 Yeti ASX. It's my all purpose rig. I use it for everything.


----------



## Cam75 (Mar 16, 2004)

Just ordered this today.

2003 Titus Switchblade Talas


----------



## Rhino (Apr 12, 2004)

*My Black Monkey*

The new 29er build. I've been playing with my monkey for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Rhino (Apr 12, 2004)

*The Surly*

I tried to post a few pics, but they don't seem to be showing up, so here we go again.Ladies and gentleman, My Monkey.


----------



## Alienbri (Mar 23, 2004)

Just got my 2004 Stumpjumper


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's mine  
and I can't stop pedaling it....!


----------



## andy564098 (Apr 28, 2004)

*mountain cycle*

Havent seen any of these so heres mine. I built it up in the last couple weeks. The frame is an 03 and the fork is an 04. Oh yea first time trying to load a pic so well see if it works.


----------



## Crusty (Apr 18, 2004)

My Epic again.........get to put it everywhere


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

*Ironhorse Hollowpoint Expert 03 lightend up and good to go*

I posted some pics when it was new in February. I have ridden this bad boy every week and it rides and handles like it wants t fly on singletrack. This pic was taken in March 04 in Sycamore Canyon, CA. I stopped when I saw this sign and just was in complete awe how great the mountain biking is here in SoCa compared to the burbs of Chicago. And, no I did not ride past the sign. I could see the Pacific ocean and I was on top of a freakin mountain.

The bike has lost about 1.5 pounds because of the following:
1) Weyless 100 mm stem
2) Weyless Carbon fiber handlebars
3) Non-UST Pythons w/ Stans goop

If have never tried the Hollowpoint series, you would be doing yourself a disservice if you don't at least give it a test ride.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

*200th post here*

200th POST on this topic-wow its big
Heres my 2002 Big Hit Comp


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*My new 04 Trek 4900......*



DHbiker said:


> 200th POST on this topic-wow its big
> Heres my 2002 Big Hit Comp


Fresh out of the LBS....not much I know, but Golf is my Passion. Mountain Biking is my Hobby....Probably add some eggbeaters and slap on a computer before the Fall. This one should last me a while before doing any major upgrades.










Went with these tires since my fat self needs to get in shape first before I hit the trails...these are nice on the street and should be ok during the dry Summer months if I do venture out to the trails....









Cheers!


----------



## ZAMIRZ (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's my new MTB, '03 Stumpy, Answer fork, Fox Racing rear damper. My 1st FS bike and I'm loving it, though I got my 1st flat with it the other day after putting a good 150 miles on it since acquisition. Decided it was time for its 1st full tune-up courtesy of the LBS and will be getting it back tomorrow and hitting the trails


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*3 new rides*



indigosky said:


> OK everyone, it's a new season. Anyone buy, build, upgrade their bikes during the winter months? Post em.
> 
> Here's my new beaut...


I was out of mountain biking for a few years, so when I got back into it this past winter, I built up 3 bikes. A 26lb Intense Spider for XC, a 32lb Schwinn Straight 6 for FR, and a 41lb TItus Quasi DH for goofing around at ski resorts/shuttled rides. 3 very different rides, but all very nice rides.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Finally got it painted...*

I finally applied the paint. Again, I got sick of waiting, so I only applied primer and the grey color coat. I did not get around to doing the clear coat and stickers, at least yet. Heck I wanted to get out and ride the goofy thing.

I had to rob the seat for use on my road bike. That seat was kinda hard on my tucas for SS use anyway. I put on the cruddy old grandma cushion that came with my Giant Yukon way back when. Lots of padding!

Next, I'm gonna do the fork to match, but I think I'm gonna get a fork with more flex to it to add some shock absorbtion. I'm also gonna get a 2.4" front tire.


----------



## The Don (Feb 19, 2004)

*I'm not taking it to D'Ville next month*

but here 'tis


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> I finally applied the paint. Again, I got sick of waiting, so I only applied primer and the grey color coat. I did not get around to doing the clear coat and stickers, at least yet. Heck I wanted to get out and ride the goofy thing.
> 
> I had to rob the seat for use on my road bike. That seat was kinda hard on my tucas for SS use anyway. I put on the cruddy old grandma cushion that came with my Giant Yukon way back when. Lots of padding!
> 
> Next, I'm gonna do the fork to match, but I think I'm gonna get a fork with more flex to it to add some shock absorbtion. I'm also gonna get a 2.4" front tire.


LOL!! My buddy SWEARS by that seat. He bought an Iguana, but asked for the seat off the Yukon.

We give him plenty of grief about his "Lazy Boy" saddle - but he could care less...

Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*A GIant Rincon*



indigosky said:


> OK everyone, it's a new season. Anyone buy, build, upgrade their bikes during the winter months? Post em.
> 
> Here's my new beaut...


No pic yet but couldn't help mention it...she's sweet...cromoloy, XT shifters, XTR rd (rapid rise), rigid though, Weinmann Zac wheels, beater tires, but she's a killer nonetheless...


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*Wow man*



rs3o said:


> ...for my '03 RacerX. Yep, it's a Rohloff.


Thats one very very sweet ride you got there dude. Very rare to find that kind of combination of parts....


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*nice*

Kick-ass bike man!!!! Thats gotta be one of the sweetest FS bikes I've laid eyes on so far


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

Having a 26lb Intense Spider for XC, a 32lb Schwinn Straight 6 for FR, and a 41lb TItus Quasi DH is not normal........lol

Your one lucky person I say, all the best and have fun, co's I know I would  

cheers


----------



## tRash (May 23, 2004)




----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

That's nice.....
Looks like a Jamis Dakar XLT 2003 frame, with custom mods, I'm I correct, co's I like it?

Did anyone see that Frame for $200+ US at Jensonusa.com? Made by KHS FS XC and its not bad, what do you think?


----------



## jonwebah (Jun 25, 2004)

*khs*



wannabeRacer said:


> That's nice.....
> Looks like a Jamis Dakar XLT 2003 frame, with custom mods, I'm I correct, co's I like it?
> 
> Did anyone see that Frame for $200+ US at Jensonusa.com? Made by KHS FS XC and its not bad, what do you think?


speaking of that khs... i bought one recently after meeting someone on the trails with one. it finally arrived saturday and i'm loving it. 2003 khs xc504. it's a great upgrade after my late 90's gary fisher fully rigid cromo marlin. only drawback is that the frame weighs in at a beefy 7 pounds. if you can find one of these bikes -- snap it up, because it's an impressive deal for 750 bucks.










by the way, nice bikes guys. seems like half of everyone posting has a titus or an intense or a sc. i'm living in the poverty of college so it's nice that you guys post your pics so i can admire your machines.


----------

